# Both bettas have torn tails



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a blue betta, Jacques, in my 5g with 2 platies, 3 otocinlus, and a gold mystery snail. his tail is torn in quite a few places, and i'm not sure if it's natural or not, but he has red places on him i didn't notice before i put him in the community tank. he once got a gold spot on his head, and i don't know what it was, and then it went away. then he got a whitish spot recently, but it went away within a few days too. he gets tired sometimes and lays down on the plastic plants. he had been extremely peaceful with the other fish until a few days ago, and then he started flaring up at them a few times and chasing them.

my other betta, Bruno, has a torn tail, and where it tears, it curls a little. he lives in my 10 gallon aquarium with about 15 male wild guppies, 3 panda corydoras, a gold apple snail, and a small plecostomus.

does anyone have any idea what could be going on?

thanks
Mariah


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Red is usually bacterial, but it seems that your tanks may be a little overcrowded for the bettas. They are usually fine in small spaces, but not when they have to share them.

Did you get them from a pet store? How long ago?


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

meyerhaus said:


> Red is usually bacterial, but it seems that your tanks may be a little overcrowded for the bettas. They are usually fine in small spaces, but not when they have to share them.
> 
> Did you get them from a pet store? How long ago?


yeah maybe they are overcrowded, but I've been thinking about putting them back in separate tanks. i just wonder if they would miss their old homes. actually, they probably wouldn't would they?

Yes, I got them from a pet store in January. Jacques was bought the 14th, and Bruno was bought about a week later.

Thankz :fish: 
Mariah


----------

